# Tissot Seastar



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

Was persuaded to pay too much for this example by a lately widowed lady, soft in the head that's me. :to_become_senile: Had the back off and it has an ETA 955 112 inside keeps good time, any one have a date for it?

Wish it had an automatic movement instead. :lookaround:










Hope you enjoy the photo.

regards

beach bum


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Does the watch have a serial number(it should be on

the movment)?? If so this might help...

http://forums.watchu...year-93023.html


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

It is a nice clean Watch... :thumbup:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Good looking watch. This may be it;'s automatic relation from the 1980s - Tissot Seastar A581 with 28800 bph movement.


----------



## baumgar (Nov 10, 2011)

Not a automatic one?


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

baumgar said:


> Not a automatic one?


 The one I posted originally has a quartz ETA955112 movement, I wish it was an auto wind though.

regards

beach bum


----------



## jude (Mar 24, 2009)

too much is relative i guess.. Electric tissot?


----------

